# Shaq



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Shaq said if he goes to Dallas, Dirk has to still be there. He pretty much implied aswell that if the Lakers say Fine we'll deal you somewhere else that he'll ring that team up and tell them that he will opt out. I'm getting excited.. For a link go to the main NBA page and look in LBJ26matrixns thread....(I hope he doesnt mind me stealing his thread)


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

:laugh: Where is a Lakota_Blazer when you need him?!! We will cause havoc in the NBA. Harris,Finley,Howard,Dirk,and Shaq. That would be sweet!!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Shaq said if he goes to Dallas, Dirk has to still be there. He pretty much implied aswell that if the Lakers say Fine we'll deal you somewhere else that he'll ring that team up and tell them that he will opt out. I'm getting excited.. For a link go to the main NBA page and look in LBJ26matrixns thread....(I hope he doesnt mind me stealing his thread)


So basically, the Lakers have no choice but to deal Shaq to Dallas in a package that does not to include Dirk, the Lakers are really screwed arent they. 

:laugh:


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Shaq*



> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> 
> 
> So basically, the Lakers have no choice but to deal Shaq to Dallas in a package that does not to include Dirk, or else he'll walk.
> ...


And then what? He'll take Dallas' midlevel exception?

It's ridiculous that people think that Dallas has all the leverage in this. If they don't give up Dirk, they don't get Shaq and they don't win a championship.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Shaq*



> Originally posted by <b>BBallFan</b>!
> 
> 
> And then what? He'll take Dallas' midlevel exception?


We would have his Bird rights. Do you even know how any of this
works. We could sign him for whatever we wanted.



> It's ridiculous that people think that Dallas has all the leverage in this. If they don't give up Dirk, they don't get Shaq and they don't win a championship.


Keep telling yourself that. If you think there is another deal out
there let the Lakers go try and make it.

If we don't get Shaq, big deal. We are loaded with talent and will
go a different direction. Dallas in one of very few options the
Lakers have and no matter how hard Laker try they can't invent
a bunch of deals that don't exist.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Shaq*



> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> We would have his Bird rights. Do you even know how any of this
> works. We could sign him for whatever we wanted.


That was directed to saying "or else he'll walk." If Shaq walks, that doesn't benefit Dallas because they still have no answer for Duncan, and they won't have an answer for Yao within a year or two.



> Keep telling yourself that. If you think there is another deal out
> there let the Lakers go try and make it.


Keep telling myself what? I'm not a Lakers fan, and I couldnt' care one way or another what happens to them. I just think it's pretty delusional to believe that the Lakers would help a major rival if they weren't getting a fair deal.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

how about Kidd and Martin for Shaq and 3 first round picks?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What A Great Trade Idea, Im Sure Jersey Would Love To Do That


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

the lakers don't have to trade shaq at all

What is he going to do, sit out for the season and not get paid. Not when its it 30 million. And he sure won't opt out of his contract either. Because if he is, he is looking at a contact 1/2 or 1/3 of what he would be getting if he stayed in his current contract.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

If he's on the injured list - he still gets paid (I think). Talk about a waste of 30 mil dollars


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> the lakers don't have to trade shaq at all
> 
> What is he going to do, sit out for the season and not get paid. Not when its it 30 million. And he sure won't opt out of his contract either. Because if he is, he is looking at a contact 1/2 or 1/3 of what he would be getting if he stayed in his current contract.


Or he can just play without heart and play like garbage and still get paid, and have the lakeshow go nowhere because of it. He will get traded, the Lakers realy dont have a choice.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Or he can just play without heart and play like garbage and still get paid, and have the lakeshow go nowhere because of it. He will get traded, the Lakers realy dont have a choice.


He has been doing that the past 2 years, only difference is that he would be he would be talking to the media more next year


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Well, I think Shaq will still be pretty good in Dallas. He seems pretty pissed now, and he wants to win. If he gets traded here and plays hard, the Mavs will be one of the best teams in the west assuming Nowitzki is still here. It would be nice to keep Steve Nash though.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I think either Nash or Nowitzki would have to be involved in the deal. Since Shaq says he wants to be teamates with Dirk, the Mavs are probably going to sign and trade Nash to the Lakers along with Walker and Josh Howard. Stackhouse is going to be traded somewhere also. This is how the Mavs' starting lineup would look like next season...

PG Harris
SG Daniels
SF Finley
PF Dirk
C Shaq


----------



## DaMavsMan13 (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> I think either Nash or Nowitzki would have to be involved in the deal. Since Shaq says he wants to be teamates with Dirk, the Mavs are probably going to sign and trade Nash to the Lakers along with Walker and Josh Howard. Stackhouse is going to be traded somewhere also. This is how the Mavs' starting lineup would look like next season...
> 
> PG Harris
> ...


In Mark Cuban's weblog yesterday he said, * "And while we are on the topic of fantasy masquerading as fact, let me set everyone straight. The Mavs will not trade Dirk. We have never discussed a trade with Dirk or Steve for that matter. "*.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaMavsMan13</b>!
> 
> 
> In Mark Cuban's weblog yesterday he said, * "And while we are on the topic of fantasy masquerading as fact, let me set everyone straight. The Mavs will not trade Dirk. We have never discussed a trade with Dirk or Steve for that matter. "*.


Cuban never said he wasn't going to trade Nash. He just said
that Nash wasn't involved in any trade discussions yet. Nash
might not even resign with the Mavs. Instead, he might return to
the Phoenix Suns who have plenty of cap room and where he
already has a house.


----------

